# k2 Thraxis



## Nathan20 (Jul 29, 2017)

So I recently received a pair of 10.5 K2 Thraxis in the mail. They are AMAZING, except for one little issue. The plastics ankle holder thing is biting into the front part of my heel and causing some weird pressure points. Does anybody have experience with this issue or know how to solve it? Thanks.

EDIT: Sorry I meant ankle not heel.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

post a pic of the thingy


----------



## Nathan20 (Jul 29, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> post a pic of the thingy










Here you go


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

I have a pair of thraxis and never had that issue, maybe your tightening your boa's too much.


----------



## Nathan20 (Jul 29, 2017)

That is possible. Could heat modeling solve the issue? I turned then to the outside of my ankles and this has seemed to mostly solve it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The front of your heel? Like your shin?


----------



## Nathan20 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lower than my shin, or right at the bottom of it.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Return them and get a pair of Ride Tridents... Triple BOA as well, but the BOA on the tongue is superior to the Thraxis. You will not get that pressure point or biting with the Ride Trident... I had the same issue you describe when I tried on the Thraxis, and knew that it would be a no-go when it would come to actually riding them... Got the Tridents and have never had that issue at all...


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

txb0115 said:


> Return them and get a pair of Ride Tridents... Triple BOA as well, but the BOA on the tongue is superior to the Thraxis. You will not get that pressure point or biting with the Ride Trident... I had the same issue you describe when I tried on the Thraxis, and knew that it would be a no-go when it would come to actually riding them... Got the Tridents and have never had that issue at all...



Yeah, the tridents slime tongue does essentially the same thing as the Conda but distributes the pressure more evenly. I personally have no issue with the Conda on my Maysis. Had to jangle it's starting location a bit but then fine. Different treats for different feets.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Nathan20 said:


> That is possible. Could heat modeling solve the issue? I turned then to the outside of my ankles and this has seemed to mostly solve it.


So you moved the heel lock pad to the outside of the liner? That is how you are supposed to use it. On my second pair of Thraxis and never had this problem. I've always found them to be pretty comfortable for a days worth of riding.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Nathan20 said:


> That is possible. Could heat modeling solve the issue? I turned then to the outside of my ankles and this has seemed to mostly solve it.





killclimbz said:


> So you moved the heel lock pad to the outside of the liner? That is how you are supposed to use it. On my second pair of Thraxis and never had this problem. I've always found them to be pretty comfortable for a days worth of riding.


I read it to that he moved the conda piece to the lateral side of his ankles as opposed to across the instep. If is just a minor adjustment that is fine, but if it is like more than 45 degrees then that is obviously not how it is meant to be used.


----------



## Nathan20 (Jul 29, 2017)

killclimbz said:


> So you moved the heel lock pad to the outside of the liner? That is how you are supposed to use it. On my second pair of Thraxis and never had this problem. I've always found them to be pretty comfortable for a days worth of riding.


No you misunderstood. I moved it from the middle of the boot to the side, or the outside facing part of both of my feet. That seems to have fixed the pressure points.


----------



## Nathan20 (Jul 29, 2017)

Correct. I moved then about 20 degrees to the outside and that has mostly gotten rid of the pressure points.


----------



## Nathan20 (Jul 29, 2017)

txb0115 said:


> Return them and get a pair of Ride Tridents... Triple BOA as well, but the BOA on the tongue is superior to the Thraxis. You will not get that pressure point or biting with the Ride Trident... I had the same issue you describe when I tried on the Thraxis, and knew that it would be a no-go when it would come to actually riding them... Got the Tridents and have never had that issue at all...


I tried on a pair of Rides and they just din't fit mt foot shape well.


----------

